# chevy 5.7L 350 tbi upgrades?



## redchevyz71 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey guys I was just wondering what other peoples opinion about this would be. I have the opportunity to buy a tbi engine out of a 92 chevy 1500 with only 40k on it. I was hopin to buy it (he wants 400 bucks) and then make it a little faster by putting an edlebrock tbi intake, holley tbi, cam, electric fan, cold air intake, tbi spacer, headers and true dual, then dress it up a little. I already have the spacer and full exhaust so let me know wat you think


----------

